# Toronto Metal/Post-hardcore/Alternative band seeks lead player.



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Found player.


----------



## FETESQUE (Jan 26, 2009)

*metal*

i can play brutal metal or not... have good gear...etc
email me saint_cobain(at)hotmail(dot).com


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

FETESQUE said:


> i can play brutal metal or not... have good gear...etc
> email me saint_cobain(at)hotmail(dot).com


I'm brutal but I can't play metal. Is that any good ? :smile:


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

FETESQUE said:


> i can play brutal metal or not... have good gear...etc
> email me saint_cobain(at)hotmail(dot).com


I sent you an e-mail.


----------

